# Dendrobium schrautii



## Tom-DE (Oct 3, 2019)

Plant is about 12" tall. The flowers naturally present upside down...neat, worth growing IMO.


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 3, 2019)

That is gorgeous Tom!! I'm on the lookout!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 3, 2019)

Orange and green is a great color combo, as is orange and white. IOSPE doesn't have much info on this species, can you elaborate on its care requirements? Also, is it fragrant?


----------



## Guldal (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice and interesting! I don't think I ever seen one of those before!


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 4, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Orange and green is a great color combo, as is orange and white. IOSPE doesn't have much info on this species, can you elaborate on its care requirements? Also, is it fragrant?



I don't remember if the flower was fragrant, but I am pretty sure it was long lasting... 
Like many of species in Formosae section, it likes/needs slightly dry between watering, light winter rest is a good idea. I grew it on the cool side of intermediate condition,(75-55F), on stick mount. medium light(1800-2000FC), good air movement too.

Thank you all.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2019)

Non-resupinate, nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2019)

beautiful


----------



## Berthold (Nov 17, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Non-resupinate



Yes it is, Winfried Schraut too.


----------



## Phaladdict (Dec 8, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 13, 2019)

Different and nice color!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 14, 2019)

That's delightful!


----------

